# I was too hot to be faithful



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

https://www.snapchat.com/discover/Daily-Mail/8392137033

Julia Stephenson on being too beautiful to be faithful | Daily Mail Online


Or maybe too narcissistic?

Or maybe you're just shallow, selfish, and generally of poor character. But hey, it's not your fault!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

IT might be nice on the OUTSIDE, but look at the eyes: Shark like and dead. There ain't nothing remotely attractive about her.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Julia oh Julia. You have to be a troll.

Or a complete Psycho.

I would have to assume she has a body or two (at least) she has hidden.

One comment was awesome - beauty is only skin deep - wow she is horrifying on the inside


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

the moral of this story kids is.....you can still be beautiful and still be a *****


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

OMG.

never in my life have a seen a more egotistical narcissist. 

Oh, look at me, I'm beautiful therefor I don't need to have morals. Just kneel at my feet and worship me. 

THe world would be a better place if a piano fell on her.


----------



## Bremik (Feb 6, 2009)

Sadly I don't think what she says is untrue. It is a lot easier not to stray when nobody tests you, you don't venture far from home - i.e. no away work trips- or you don't have an above average arrogance/confidence.

Pretty sure anyone considered average or less on looks doesn't get hit on/tempted like the above average/movie star lookers do. Not saying it is right just saying its easier to say you wont be tempted when you aren't likely to ever have someone tempt you. And for the record I don't put myself in the above average group so I don't speak from that level


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

bremik said:


> Sadly I don't think what she says is untrue. It is a lot easier not to stray when nobody tests you, you don't venture far from home - i.e. no away work trips- or you don't have an above average arrogance/confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure anyone considered average or less on looks doesn't get hit on/tempted like the above average/movie star lookers do. Not saying it is right just saying its easier to say you wont be tempted when you aren't likely to ever have someone tempt you. And for the record I don't put myself in the above average group so I don't speak from that level




Well I can say this - when I was younger I worked with many very attractive women and travelled so we stayed in hotels and it would have been easy... and my W (gf at the time) often talked about this woman touching me or that woman hitting on me... I always laughed it off as her insecurity. But the point is I NEVER ONCE thought about cheating though I obviously could have.

So to me opportunity and temptation are two different things. Temptation ONLY exists in the mind of the tempted. Does that make sense? I mean my opportunities - the women who made themselves available to me - could never become temptations because of my character.

Character is what this woman lacks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bremik (Feb 6, 2009)

TheTruthHurts said:


> Well I can say this - when I was younger I worked with many very attractive women and travelled so we stayed in hotels and it would have been easy... and my W (gf at the time) often talked about this woman touching me or that woman hitting on me... I always laughed it off as her insecurity. But the point is I NEVER ONCE thought about cheating though I obviously could have.
> 
> So to me opportunity and temptation are two different things. Temptation ONLY exists in the mind of the tempted. Does that make sense? I mean my opportunities - the women who made themselves available to me - could never become temptations because of my character.
> 
> ...


I would commend you on your attitude and would also say this women comes off as very arrogant. There was a reference to a past serial cheating poster on here that knew to seek out women who had been married for awhile in order to greatly increase his chances. An interesting point made - my interpretation anyway- was that women were pretty tough to temptation in the early stages of marriage but once stress, kids, a forgotten birthday/anniversary, or good old fashioned argument and what was once a highly resisted temptation now had a chance. 

Multiply that exponentially for an attractive person who is always on the defense and I would say they still have a higher chance of at least a moment of weakness. Or at the very least we have often heard on here treating a spouse as a king/queen can lead to where they feel they always deserve better. Sometimes I think we all need humility to make us want to be better versus constantly being treated as if we are the best and simply deserved even better as a very attractive person would be treated.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Title should read: *Julia Stephenson on being too immature and stupid to be faithful | Daily Mail Online*


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

It's the sort of Daily Mail article that you don't even bother to read but instead go straight to the comments section.


----------



## adegirl2016 (Dec 14, 2016)

This really does not matter, because she is stupid for even saying this.

BUT, I personally do not think she is THAT attractive to justify even saying that.

Just my opinion.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

@bremik I learned in high school that there are 2 kinds of people - those that are internally motivated and those that are externally motivated. It's really that simple to me.

Bill Gates is probably the first geek billionaire. I doubt he cared what anyone else thought. Warren Buffet famously lives modestly. Zillions of non-famous go about living their lives, not worrying about what others think or do.

This section of TAM is full of people who linked up with externally motivated people. Those influenced by others; flattered by others; longing for what others seem to have.

This woman fits that to a tee. She even points out that an expensive car turned her head (as in "weeee look at me I'm in an expensive car!!!").

What does being externally motivated get you? Broke. Serial relationships. Other people who wander. 

I just think it's really sad what she has missed in life and doesn't even know she's missed it. To me the joke is on her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

about as ugly as a person can be.

if there is such a thing a karma she will grow old by herself.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

if you want to be happy the rest of your life get yourself an ugly wife........


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Here is Julia Stephenson


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

I read this on the DM and wondered would it appear on TAM! 

It's just another excuse for the justification of adultery. 
Lots of people are beautiful but somehow manage not to cheat. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I see women on a daily basis here in TX that are much prettier than she is/was. Beauty is not an excuse to cheat. Looking at her wedding picture, my wife was much prettier when we married in her 20s than thos woman was. Even now, at mid-40s, she's very pretty. But, her not cheating makes her infinately more ATTRACTIVE than this vain excuse for a woman. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## theDrifter (Mar 20, 2017)

TheTruthHurts said:


> https://www.snapchat.com/discover/Daily-Mail/8392137033
> 
> Julia Stephenson on being too beautiful to be faithful | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...


I believe this completely. Especially for women - it takes zero effort for her to cheat. Just don't say no....


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

TX-SC said:


> I see women on a daily basis here in TX that are much prettier than she is/was.


Amen, brother.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Her pictures make her look OK, but not exceptional. I wouldn't particularly notice her in a crowd.

I can see that if you are attractive and get propositioned more often, it increases your chances of cheating. More opportunities to do the wrong thing. It doesn't make cheating OK, but someone who is very unattractive may never be in a situation where they need to find out if they would cheat.

On the other hand an attractive person may be used to the idea of dissuading would-be partners, while someone unattractive may be so stunned by the attention that they don't do the right thing. 

Of course with my devilish good looks, I'm constantly fending off hoards of beautiful women, so I have lots of practice at rejection.....


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

And with this article she now seals the deal that every man she dates from now on (assuming he does the smallest bit of research) knows exactly what she is good for. I'll give you a hint, it's not love.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Sounds funny but if you actually read the article instead of the headline, you will find that studies show that attractive people have more temptation thrown at them than unattractive people. This is why so many good looking movie stars and other famous people are constantly divorcing and cheating.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

theDrifter said:


> I believe this completely. Especially for women - it takes zero effort for her to cheat. Just don't say no....


Could you clarify? What is it that you especially believe for women?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Vinnydee said:


> Sounds funny but if you actually read the article instead of the headline, you will find that studies show that attractive people have more temptation thrown at them then unattractive people. This is why so many good looking movie stars and other famous people are constantly divorcing and cheatin. You cannot imagine what it is like unless you have been there. As they say, those who speak ill of a $200,000 car, have never driven a $200,000 car.


Yes, good looking people usually get a of temptation thrown at them. But that they don't have to act on it. Many don't (probably most).


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

One thing that she is not is smart. It takes a special kind of stupid to write something like that and then publish it for all the world to read. 
One day her good looks will fade. But she will still have that special kind of stupid. LOL


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I think if a person truly loves their spouse like they should, and has more than one brain cell, they won't be tempted just by a person's looks. I dated a woman that was extremely attractive once. She thought I was very handsome (I'm average at best). She was a good kisser. But absolutely terrible in bed for several reasons.
Why a man can be tempted by even a beautiful woman to actually be with them, I don't get. 
When you're with your SO, they and you know what one another likes and dislikes. Sex should be off the charts with your SO.
How could it possibly be as good with a stranger, even if they are more physically attractive and even good at sex?
I just don't understand all this "temptation".


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Could you clarify? What is it that you especially believe for women?


From my perspective, I believe he means if a woman is willing to cheat she has a large inventory of men willing to be her partner. In respect to the subject of this thread, I'm one of the few that's not overly impressed with the so called 9 or 10 mate. Most are too high maintenance for my taste. I've been around long enough to know one "average" girl that thinks I hung the moon is worth 10 hotties that don't.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

chillymorn69 said:


> if you want to be happy the rest of your life get yourself an ugly wife........


This quote gets thrown around on TAM but it is such BS and quite frankly very insulting to attractive women.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

bremik said:


> Sadly I don't think what she says is untrue. It is a lot easier not to stray when nobody tests you, you don't venture far from home - i.e. no away work trips- or you don't have an above average arrogance/confidence.
> 
> Pretty sure anyone considered average or less on looks doesn't get hit on/tempted like the above average/movie star lookers do. Not saying it is right just saying its easier to say you wont be tempted when you aren't likely to ever have someone tempt you. And for the record I don't put myself in the above average group so I don't speak from that level


Most of us will be tempted at some point in our marriage.I know many normal average people who have had someone give them too much 'attention' at their workplace or similar, and yet have resisted and not acted on it. Its about moral values and integrity.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MrsHolland said:


> This quote gets thrown around on TAM but it is such BS and quite frankly very insulting to attractive women.


 Even more insulting to ugly women.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> I think if a person truly loves their spouse like they should, and has more than one brain cell, they won't be tempted just by a person's looks. I dated a woman that was extremely attractive once. She thought I was very handsome (I'm average at best). She was a good kisser. But absolutely terrible in bed for several reasons.
> Why a man can be tempted by even a beautiful woman to actually be with them, I don't get.
> When you're with your SO, they and you know what one another likes and dislikes. Sex should be off the charts with your SO.
> How could it possibly be as good with a stranger, even if they are more physically attractive and even good at sex?
> I just don't understand all this "temptation".


 Agreed, I cant see why casual sex is popular. Far far better with someone you love and know about.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Actually I read this yesterday in the paper as I am British, my first reaction was to laugh, then I looked at her and thought, well shes pretty average actually, nothing special, so she must be completely deluded. Then I thought well that's a new excuse for cheating I have never heard of before, then I thought, I suspect that the reason men apparently gave her so much attention was because of the way she acted around men rather than her looks. If a woman gives certain signals and is flirty and 'encouraging' then a certain type of man who is out for casual sex will be like bees round a honey pot.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

NoChoice said:


> Title should read: *Julia Stephenson on being too immature and stupid to be faithful | Daily Mail Online*


add to that, completely deluded.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TX-SC said:


> I see women on a daily basis here in TX that are much prettier than she is/was. Beauty is not an excuse to cheat. Looking at her wedding picture, my wife was much prettier when we married in her 20s than thos woman was. Even now, at mid-40s, she's very pretty. But, her not cheating makes her infinately more ATTRACTIVE than this vain excuse for a woman.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


Faithfulness and integrity are VERY attractive qualities. :smile2:


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

MrsHolland said:


> This quote gets thrown around on TAM but it is such BS and quite frankly very insulting to attractive women.


its an old song kind of clever.

its only insulting if it applies. otherwise its a joke.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

She looks in the mirror and sees a 1000cc Harley with all the extras.
Everyone else sees a bike.


----------



## Bremik (Feb 6, 2009)

I think if there was SOME sort of remorse in her story it would dull the daggers a little but she seems to have no guilt and really comes off as bragging about it still even to the point of mentioning her husband isn't the hottest.


----------



## Bremik (Feb 6, 2009)

Diana7 said:


> Most of us will be tempted at some point in our marriage.I know many normal average people who have had someone give them too much 'attention' at their workplace or similar, and yet have resisted and not acted on it. Its about moral values and integrity.


I agree to a point but even in your argument you post it as a random occurrence I am saying if its constant and things occur at the right point in a stressful relationship situation it can become a problem especially if its your relationship making you feel bad about yourself. Or as it appears in her case they develop an arrogance that makes them feel superior and therefore they are "beyond reproach"


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

MrsHolland said:


> This quote gets thrown around on TAM but it is such BS and quite frankly very insulting to attractive women.




Brahahah that's a great response, but you missed the adjective "stunningly attractive" so I assume you weren't talking about yourself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

bremik said:


> I agree to a point but even in your argument you post it as a random occurrence I am saying if its constant and things occur at the right point in a stressful relationship situation it can become a problem especially if its your relationship making you feel bad about yourself. Or as it appears in her case they develop an arrogance that makes them feel superior and therefore they are "beyond reproach"




I agree with @Diana7 though that she is likely fishing for attention by demonstrating her availability - clearly she's DTF if you drive a certain car. Can't say she's a beautiful victim here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

TheTruthHurts said:


> https://www.snapchat.com/discover/Daily-Mail/8392137033
> 
> Julia Stephenson on being too beautiful to be faithful | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...



Proof positive beauty fades... She's looking pretty sloppy and rough these days. I'd pass if this woman threw herself at me.

So idk what she's bragging about. I guess when the physical looks disappear, it takes a lot longer to wake up from the sloot mentality.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

TX-SC said:


> I see women on a daily basis here in TX that are much prettier than she is/was. Beauty is not an excuse to cheat. Looking at her wedding picture, my wife was much prettier when we married in her 20s than thos woman was. Even now, at mid-40s, she's very pretty. But, her not cheating makes her infinately more ATTRACTIVE than this vain excuse for a woman.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


Amen to that! I see drop dead gorgeous women every day here in East Texas that this woman couldn't hold a candle to, not only in the looks department, but in the character department as well.

I will also say that I was looking at some older pictures of my wife of 20+ years the other night, and I was thinking, "Dang, my wife was gorgeous and hot!" Then I looked over at her and was thinking she is still gorgeous and hot. Not only is she more beautiful than this woman ever was, she has never strayed. I can guarantee she's had opportunities, albeit never with me around.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

bremik said:


> I agree to a point but even in your argument you post it as a random occurrence I am saying if its constant and things occur at the right point in a stressful relationship situation it can become a problem especially if its your relationship making you feel bad about yourself. Or as it appears in her case they develop an arrogance that makes them feel superior and therefore they are "beyond reproach"


There are very few for whom there is a constant temptation unless they are mega rich sports stars for example. Remember that we are see beauty differently anyway. The famous men my daughters fancies are not attractive to me at all. I don't see this lady as particularly attractive in either of her pictures either but she has a massive ego. :surprise:


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

bremik said:


> I agree to a point but even in your argument you post it as a random occurrence I am saying if its constant and things occur at the right point in a stressful relationship situation it can become a problem especially if its your relationship making you feel bad about yourself. Or as it appears in her case they develop an arrogance that makes them feel superior and therefore they are "beyond reproach"


There should never be "the right point" in a relationship where a person would choose to cheat. Yes, I agree that good looking people often are hit on. That in no way justifies actually cheating. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

TheTruthHurts said:


> Brahahah that's a great response, but you missed the adjective "stunningly attractive" so I assume you weren't talking about yourself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:scratchhead:

I think you missed the whole point.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Yawn ... she is nothing more than an attention *****. I definitely don't find her stunning in the least bit. More so, she probably dressed/carried herself in a way to be noticed by men. She is "reasonably attractive", these men realized she was an easy catch, so there ya have it. She thinks it is because she is a stunner, the guys knew it was because she was an easy lay (throw in there a few guys who were unable to separate an easy lay for relationship material) ...

Attractive people (whatever that means) will definitely have a larger "pool" to choose from. Doesn't mean they will actually find the right person for themselves, and doesn't give them an excuse for being unfaithful.


----------



## Bremik (Feb 6, 2009)

TX-SC said:


> There should never be "the right point" in a relationship where a person would choose to cheat. Yes, I agree that good looking people often are hit on. That in no way justifies actually cheating.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


I assume you understand I mean right point in that enough things go wrong - whatever they may be- that it weakens you enough to quit your defenses on all fronts. But again my bigger point is if you aren't one of those who are constantly hit on or revered for your looks I don't know if we can honestly say how we would respond in such a situation or how our overall attitude would be for that matter.

Same logic - in my mind- applies to wealthy people different than poor, or someone who has a weight problem versus someone that can eat anything and still be thin, blue collar versus white collar etc. Guess it is the old saying you can't judge until you walk a mile in someone else's shoes. I certainly am not saying this lady isn't arrogant and selfish- she most certainly is that and more.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

MrsHolland said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you missed the whole point.




Nope. Just found your phrasing amusing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

TheTruthHurts said:


> Nope. Just found your phrasing amusing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


um, OK. Just a heads up, it wasn't supposed to be amusing but bravo if I made someone smile unintentionally.


----------



## theDrifter (Mar 20, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Could you clarify? What is it that you especially believe for women?


That it is much easier for a woman to cheat.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Translation: Too hot to be faithful = Too immature (clueless) to be in a serious relationship.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

theDrifter said:


> That it is much easier for a woman to cheat.




Believe me I know plenty of single guys and single women - never married and not in a relationship. Both sexes have those who have game and those who do not. I've known guys who could literally charm the pants off of even straight-laced women.

I think the notion that women have it easier can be true but it can be true for guys.

I ran into a friend who recently remarried at about 40 - he said it's CRAZY in the OLD world and he had women (most BS crazy) doing amazing things in amazing places with no interest in anything but sex.

So I think all generalizations are wrong in this area 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

She's a teenage boy with breasts.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

theDrifter said:


> That it is much easier for a woman to cheat.


Yet men cheat at a higher rate than women do. Not a lot higher, but still higher. Keep in mind that with every women who cheats, there is also a man involved.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Yet men cheat at a higher rate than women do. Not a lot higher, but still higher. Keep in mind that with every women who cheats, there is also a man involved.


Apparently if you take men and women who work, the numbers are now slightly higher for women. Sad.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Diana7 said:


> Apparently if you take men and women who work, the numbers are now slightly higher for women. Sad.


I"m not sure what you are saying here. Do you mean that women who work cheat on their husbands more than men who work for a living cheat on their wives? 

Where did you find this statistic? Do you have a link?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> I"m not sure what you are saying here. Do you mean that women who work cheat on their husbands more than men who work for a living cheat on their wives?
> 
> Where did you find this statistic? Do you have a link?


Yes. I read a study some time ago but cant remember where it was from. Its stands to reason really when you think back 50-60 or so years when not nearly so many women worked, and if they did it was often with other women(the jobs were far more men/women then IE women in typing pools, all nurses were female, etc). Now there is far more mixing of the sexes and most women work full time so there is far more opportunity. So if women have the same opportunities, they are statistically slightly more likely to cheat than men. I think that's sad, but I myself know many women who cheated so I can believe it.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Yet men cheat at a higher rate than women do. Not a lot higher, but still higher. *Keep in mind that with every women who cheats, there is also a man involved.*


Well, technically these days, this isn't necessarily accurate anymore lol.


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Very attractive women and men have a huge advantage in desirability that allows them to cuckold partners if they had average or less attractiveness. Now is that any reason to behave immorally, absolutely not, but many very attractive people get a "free ride" through life because of the genetic proclivity's that comes with it, particularly women.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I find the article to be highly discriminatory against ugly people. Ugly people cheat too! Just as much I'd argue. In fact ugly people often cheat with people that are much more attractive than they are. Cheating is about an individuals desire to do it. If one is willing, its not difficult to find a partner in crime. It has nothing to do with how you look, its about if you are okay with crossing that line or not.

Regarding the author's looks. Since she opened herself up to judgment, I don't think she is bad looking, she is attractive...but....I wouldn't put her in the category of a stunner. What she says about all the attention she received is believable to me. I think guys in the UK favor a different look than American men.


----------



## theDrifter (Mar 20, 2017)

If a man wants to cheat & pursues other women like a hound he's going to find willing participants. If a woman wants to cheat she simply doesn't blow a guy off when he pursues her. Of course there are exceptions but this is an undeniable generality. In my decades of working in a professional industry I have witnessed the following: every attractive woman is pursued endlessly by men - single or married. The pursuit looks harmless as in just having lunch together in the building and lots of private conversations. Most of these workplace flirtations don't end up in bed but it's only because the woman doesn't let it get there. Every single man (to my knowledge) wants to bed them. So when I say it's easier for a woman to cheat this is the context I'm speaking in. And it's pretty much the same in bars and everywhere else I've ever been in my life. Sure, there are guys who get more ass than a toilet seat but they really have only 2 things going for them: they are nice looking and they are not afraid to ask for sex - and they are willing to ask over and over until they find a "yes". 

Yes, anyone can come up with one-off kinds of examples of some man being swept off his feet by some hungry woman but that's usually not the case. And the idea that every time a woman cheats it means a man cheats is not true. If it was than the cheating statistics would be 50/50. You have to factor in that often the OM/OW is single and they might be having a FWB relationship with multiple married partners. 

The female of the species has always been the gatekeeper of sex. She ultimately decides who, what, when, and where. When a man violates this it is often viewed as sexual assault. I mean no insult to women when I say it's easier for them to cheat. Since most women are bombarded with temptation I see it as much more difficult to establish and maintain boundaries so that she doesn't just say "yes" every time she's angry with her husband or simply needs an ego boost.


----------



## Quality (Apr 26, 2016)

She's the natural, obvious and direct consequence of her parent's unmitigated and unreconciled adultery and divorce {and, quite possibly, her grandparents before that}.

I wonder if her parents presumed that their children were resilient and would simply be OK?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ReformedHubby said:


> I find the article to be highly discriminatory against ugly people. Ugly people cheat too! Just as much I'd argue. In fact ugly people often cheat with people that are much more attractive than they are. Cheating is about an individuals desire to do it. If one is willing, its not difficult to find a partner in crime. It has nothing to do with how you look, its about if you are okay with crossing that line or not.
> 
> Regarding the author's looks. Since she opened herself up to judgment, I don't think she is bad looking, she is attractive...but....I wouldn't put her in the category of a stunner. What she says about all the attention she received is believable to me. I think guys in the UK favor a different look than American men.


I think that all men see beauty in different women. I am British and I dont see her as anything special.


----------



## juliasophia (Apr 3, 2017)

I would like to respectfully point out to my detractors that I was interviewed over the telephone for this utterly self-aggrandising and ridiculous article and did not actually write it myself. I was rung up by the Mail and asked if I would like to write an article on the back of a Harvard study that said attractive people were more likely to divorce. I thought this sounded interesting and was reluctantly persuaded to be ghosted – this is the term for when someone writes an article in your name. I would have much preferred to write it myself and if I had it would have been a very different article. 

Obviously I had no idea I would be trailed on the front page as `the agony of being too beautiful to be faithful’. How I wish they had put, `Julia was speaking to....' but unfortunately this is not Mail policy. Many articles are ghosted in Femail these days, which is why many of them read like they are written by a Stepford wife on Valium. 

Many of my comments were taken wildly out of context and of course I would never say that I was `too beautiful to be faithful'. This is a completely ludicrous statement and utter Daily Mailese fabrication. People are unfaithful for many reasons, something I did try to get across, however any attempt at a nuanced approach to the subject was sadly missing. 

Take just one error. The story that a man gave me his card in an airport. Yes that did happen but the article goes on to say that I called him and this led to the demise of the relationship I was in at the time. The truth is that I didn’t call him and I was single at the time. I also made it very clear to the writer that I did not consider myself beautiful; as a young woman I brushed up well enough but like most women I have never been particularly confident about my looks. I certainly don’t sanctify adultery. In an ideal world everyone would be faithful to their partners. I made some bad decisions and am not alone in that. 

So, at the risk of spoiling a good story folks, I am a middle-aged woman of 54, have been in an utterly faithful and monogamous long term relationship for 13 years and am disappointingly not the temptress that the very old photos the Mail dug up might imply. For many years I wrote an eco column in the Independent, have represented the Green Party in numerous elections and now own a dog sanctuary in Surrey called Chimney Farm Dog Rescue. I live a very boring life indeed and am far more likely to be picking up dog poo than seducing hot fellas on the town. However, dreary reality does not sell newspapers.

Unfortunately editors are looking for scandal and clickbait – who can blame them when people don’t bother to respond to really dreadful stories (like the husband who was recently let off for forcing his wife to drink bleach) with the same venom. 

Of course I would much rather write about my dog sanctuary but guess what; those of you that took the time out to comment on this article wouldn’t bother to make a comment – good or bad – on something like that, it appears you would rather repeat made up tittle tattle. Around A.D. 100 a Roman poet wrote; `two things only the people desire - bread and circuses’. I really can’t see anything has changed. 

Of course I must take some blame for being naïve enough to get sucked into such a nonsensical story. Mea Culpa. How I wish I could go back in time. Imagine the silliest mistake you have ever made blown up and exposed in front of millions of people. Fortunately, many experienced and cynical media observers can see it was a bit of a stich up but I'm quite surprised that some people take this sort of story on face value and even more bizarrely, have time to comment on it when there are so far more serious events in the world to worry about. 

I can’t stop you taking cheap pot shots about me at me but please stop to think about those editors who twist facts and destroy reputations for their own ends. As most of those writing abusive messages come from America it appears that Americans have a gullible belief in everything they read in the tabloids. Hopefully this message may give you a reality check and make you think twice before getting so hot under the collar about a completely fabricated story. 

As I'm not logged into this thread I won't be reading any more abusive comments - but feel free to keep venting into the ether if you've nothing better to do. 

Kind regards, 

Julia Stephenson


----------



## juliasophia (Apr 3, 2017)

I would like to respectfully point out to my detractors that I was interviewed over the telephone for this utterly self-aggrandising and ridiculous article and did not actually write it myself. I was rung up by the Mail and asked if I would like to write an article on the back of a Harvard study that said attractive people were more likely to divorce. I thought this sounded interesting and was reluctantly persuaded to be ghosted – this is the term for when someone writes an article in your name. I would have much preferred to write it myself and if I had it would have been a very different article. 

Obviously I had no idea I would be trailed on the front page as `the agony of being too beautiful to be faithful’. How I wish they had put, `Julia was speaking to....' but unfortunately this is not Mail policy. Many articles are ghosted in Femail these days, which is why many of them read like they are written by a Stepford wife on Valium. 

Many of my comments were taken wildly out of context and of course I would never say that I was `too beautiful to be faithful'. This is a completely ludicrous statement and utter Daily Mailese fabrication. People are unfaithful for many reasons, something I did try to get across, however any attempt at a nuanced approach to the subject was sadly missing. 

Take just one error. The story that a man gave me his card in an airport. Yes that did happen but the article goes on to say that I called him and this led to the demise of the relationship I was in at the time. The truth is that I didn’t call him and I was single at the time. I also made it very clear to the writer that I did not consider myself beautiful; as a young woman I brushed up well enough but like most women I have never been particularly confident about my looks. I certainly don’t sanctify adultery. In an ideal world everyone would be faithful to their partners. I made some bad decisions and am not alone in that. 

So, at the risk of spoiling a good story folks, I am a middle-aged woman of 54, have been in an utterly faithful and monogamous long term relationship for 13 years and am disappointingly not the temptress that the very old photos the Mail dug up might imply. For many years I wrote an eco column in the Independent, have represented the Green Party in numerous elections and now own a dog sanctuary in Surrey called Chimney Farm Dog Rescue. I live a very boring life indeed and am far more likely to be picking up dog poo than seducing hot fellas on the town. However, dreary reality does not sell newspapers.

Unfortunately editors are looking for scandal and clickbait – who can blame them when people don’t bother to respond to really dreadful stories (like the husband who was recently let off for forcing his wife to drink bleach) with the same venom. 

Of course I would much rather write about my dog sanctuary but guess what; those of you that took the time out to comment on this article wouldn’t bother to make a comment – good or bad – on something like that, it appears you would rather repeat made up tittle tattle. Around A.D. 100 a Roman poet wrote; `two things only the people desire - bread and circuses’. I really can’t see anything has changed. 

Of course I must take some blame for being naïve enough to get sucked into such a nonsensical story. Mea Culpa. How I wish I could go back in time. Imagine the silliest mistake you have ever made blown up and exposed in front of millions of people. Fortunately, many experienced and cynical media observers can see it was a bit of a stich up but I'm quite surprised that some people take this sort of story on face value and even more bizarrely, have time to comment on it when there are so far more serious events in the world to worry about. 

I can’t stop you taking cheap pot shots about me at me but please stop to think about those editors who twist facts and destroy reputations for their own ends. As most of those writing abusive messages come from America it appears that Americans have a gullible belief in everything they read in the tabloids. Hopefully this message may give you a reality check and make you think twice before getting so hot under the collar about a completely fabricated story. 

As I'm not logged into this thread I won't be reading any more abusive comments - but feel free to keep venting into the ether if you've nothing better to do. 

Kind regards, 
Julia Stephenson


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Juliasophia
Please don't take it personally. People are commenting on the person presented in the article. If that representation was untrue, then you really are not the person that they are complaining about.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Julia,

Thanks for stopping by. I'm sure it's pretty awful to see yourself being eviscerated on a variety of websites. It's nothing I'd want to go through.

But at the same time, I'm amazed that you would talk to the Daily Mail at all. It's like closing your eyes while walking into traffic: you had to have at least suspected that it wouldn't turn out well.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

@juliasophia

Sorry you got dragged through all that. I hope you learned a lesson that so many have suffered from in this modern era: Never give an interview to an edited format. If it won't be published in its unadulterated entirety, then don't do it. 

It's horrible to watch people's mistakes--or even worse, fabricated mistakes--immortalized to the rapid gossip machine that is the internet.


----------

